# 55 gal drum electric smoker



## triggerguard (Dec 27, 2010)

hello everyone, im new to the forum and cooking in general. i was wondering what element could heat the inside of a 55 gal drum smoker i am constructing. is there any element that can obtain temperatures up to 250 to 280 and operates on 110 volts? any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about a 55 gallon but I built a 30 gallon recently. Here's my post with all the info. Hope this helps. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99211/sparky-the-uds#post_547705

And welcome to the SMF.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have two drums that currently run on charcoal baskets but I recently salvaged the grill portion off of a foreman outdoor grill. I was thinking it may work and it has the temp control just like an electric skillet. I think I will give it a shot in the spring, maybe with an a-maze-n dust burner a few inchs above the grill.

Good Luck and Please keep us posted with what you end up with.


----------

